# Photobucket issues??



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone else able to access there photobucket account? I havnt been able to view it all day on either my iPad or PC, and any thread I view that has photobucket links I'm unable to view any of the pictures!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

been having problems with mine for weeks can view some old photo's but won't upload any new ones  tried changing the setting but still no joy, debating trying another app! Photobucket has been a bit hit & miss for me, sometimes it's fine, other times when trying to upload photo's to a new thread, after so many photo's it just crashes!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I find the app about as useful asa chocolate fire guard, I just use main website via bookmarks. But it's not loading up at all.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

just tried to log on and website is saying it's under maintenance


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

storm2284 said:


> just tried to log on and website is saying it's under maintenance


I was getting that5 message last night, with a GIF of a kitten


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Photobucket has been unreliable for years now,if they concentrate more on their users then their adverts/advertising pop ups,it would be a pretty good site.SJ.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Photobucket has been unreliable for years now,if they concentrate more on their users then their adverts/advertising pop ups,it would be a pretty good site.SJ.


Agreed, I was considering paying the advert free, version but only when they fix iPad compatible issues they currently have.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like it's back up and running again now


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I use photobucket  not happy with it really, it takes ages to upload, but I'm nearly at my limit ! + tha ads  most annoying.
Anyone know of a better site ?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I think they might be having bother I kept getting a spam message using it last night but it's been OK tonight.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

chefy said:


> I use photobucket  not happy with it really, it takes ages to upload, but I'm nearly at my limit ! + tha ads  most annoying.
> Anyone know of a better site ?


Try Imgur


----------

